# I believe the cure is already out there



## Hope4Honey (Jul 12, 2017)

I studied molecular biology in college and was very interested in cancer research. I ended up doing research in other areas, but I've continued to follow it and this new line of chimeric antigen receptor t cells and natural killer t cells is incredible. Almost shocking if I weren't taught to be 
skeptical with cancer drugs and therapies. This one is different though. The FDA recommended the approval for this new treatment on the same day my dog died. Believe it or not, it's already in trials for lymphoma and leukemia in canines. 

The results are amazing and very promising. Doctors and scientists have already begun to mitigate the side effects with drugs currently available. I believe this is it. This fall the world needs to be watching because this is when the FDA will make final approval. The technology is already rapidly improving in in vitro studies. The long term goal is to genetically analyze your cancer cells, use this analysis to genetically modify your own t cells that match the cancer cells receptors and destroy them. It's the first living targeted therapy and could change the world. Please consider your dog for trials if you have the option. They are ongoing right now!!!!!!

https://youtu.be/UqZCeDS6uqo


----------

